# Speck temp



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Ive always heard the bigger specks are caught in the winter, at what water temp do the big sows start showing up?


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

They're here year round, but once the water temp reaches 70, they start moving into the bayous and rivers. I've always caught the bigger trout in cold, horrible conditions.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Will test the cold weather theory tomorrow and see if the big ones have moved in... Supposed to be rather cool tonight and early tomorrow. Last Friday the water temp was 66 in lower Choctawhatchee River. Should be lower tomorrow. 
Caught plenty of specks last week just drift trolling down river with current and wind. Keepers have been scarce for me but they are being caught.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Use BIG BAITS! Live croakers, pigfish, etc. They're lazy so make it worth their while to go after your bait.

Alex


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Watch for cold fronts. I LOVE a cold front for big winter trout! Incoming fronts will generally send big trout into the deepest spots of whatever local waterways you plan to fish. Look for deep pockets with little current, anywhere a big trout can sit without burning any calories. Most of my winter specks are taken in spots over 10ft deep and as deep as 30+ft depending on where I'm fishing. If I'm fishing an area that has an average depth of 5-6ft, that means a 10ft spot may be the ticket. You want to take time to learn THE deepest areas of your trout spots. 

Like Alex said above, use big baits to tempt these trout. I look at winter trout fishing as head-hunting, I'm not in it for numbers, I'm in it for trophies. My winter baits are usually one of 3 different things. 1) a big livebait like a mullet or croaker of at least hand size 2) topwaters 3) large swimbaits. My favorite times to fish big winter trout is actually in the middle of the day. This is of course when big female trout will be most active and a large bait presented close enough will not be ignored. You have to be persistent though. There are 2 kinds of winter trout, dumb school trout that will eat most things and big trout that you have to work for. As long as you put in the time you will catch some wallhangers.


----------



## shipoke (Jul 11, 2008)

Validate all the above.
Back in the day (60s) the Pensacola Sports Association held an annual Speck tournament, and my Dad won it twice. They went by lenght back then.
He would use big Pig Fish under a cork that he would buy ($1.OO) from the net boys down the street. He would stand for hours where there was a deep hole.
If he caught one under 30" he would let it go figuring it wasnt in the hunt.
Won a color TV one year, and boy were us kids happy.

Shipoke


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

I have caught big trout during all four seasons of the year. In the winter I like to fish deep holes in the river with live finger mullet. (especially at night) In May, the area around the Bob Sikes bridge is especially good for huge trout. Again, Nighttime seems to be better and live croakers and pig fish are my bait of choice. In the summer, any deeper water in the sound, especially near docks, can hold big trout, as well as the oyster beds in our local bays. Again - croakers and pig fish are my choice but day time is preferred over night time. In the fall, the area around the Bob Sikes bridge and the deeper grassbeds seem to hold big trout. Trout can be caught in just about any water temperature. I think they just travel with their preferred bait.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

This morning Lower Choctawhatchee River water temp 65/66. rose to 67/68 in shallow water after the sun warmed up a bit. Bite was slow. Hardly anyone on the river. They were home by the fire or hunting I guess. No one fishing the known mullet holes.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

I think 65/66 temps are too warm for the big ones. Last time this year I fished for them the water temp was just at 60 degrees. 

NJD


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Are pigfish really that much better than pinfish? How do you target them? I have caught about everything on pinfish over the years from trout, reds, flounder, grouper, sapper and even hooked a nice king on a bottom rig at pickens with one. Also it seems to be hard to find the finger mullet when I need them.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

If you need finger mullet, go to the East river. 

NJD


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

nojerseydevile, I think you are right on temp. However, got a call from friend today who went to Black Creek yesterday. He saw the largest speck he has ever seen come in on a pro-guide boat. Said it was 5 to 6 pounds. I'm headed to the Intercoastal tomorrow to see what it holds.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

nathan70 said:


> Are pigfish really that much better than pinfish? How do you target them? I have caught about everything on pinfish over the years from trout, reds, flounder, grouper, sapper and even hooked a nice king on a bottom rig at pickens with one. Also it seems to be hard to find the finger mullet when I need them.


 Over 35 years ago, I used to commercial fish for specks with rod and reel. We would seine in the grass beds and throw all the live shrimp away and keep only the pig fish. Great bait for big trout!!!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Trade Secrets*



reelthrill said:


> Over 35 years ago, I used to commercial fish for specks with rod and reel. We would seine in the grass beds and throw all the live shrimp away and keep only the pig fish. Great bait for big trout!!!


I commercially fished and did the same. At the time, only one seafood business in Pensacola would buy big trout. They would ship them 'up North' where they liked big fish. The locals liked a smaller fish. We caught 'smaller'(legal) trout for the local trade.

The rule is 'Big Baits for Big Trout! C2


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

nathan70 said:


> Are pigfish really that much better than pinfish? How do you target them? I have caught about everything on pinfish over the years from trout, reds, flounder, grouper, sapper and even hooked a nice king on a bottom rig at pickens with one. Also it seems to be hard to find the finger mullet when I need them.


I have had the opportunity to fish both baits, basically side by side, and the pigs out caught the pins hands down. I was told that trout naturally hated pigs.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Pigfish and croakers make A LOT of noise when they're pissed off, i.e. have a hook stuck in their back. Big trout and reds will home in on that noise and scarf em down!

Alex


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

How do you rig a live pigfish when trying for big trout?


----------



## Seatrout (Nov 7, 2011)

I've always hooked mine in the back in front of the dorsal fin, not sure if this is right but I've caught fish with them rigged like that


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Which ever allows them to swim the best and still allows for a good hook set. I do it the way seatrout said. Just remenber the are going to normally eat them head first to avoid the dorsal fin. I would say for pigs and pins the back is best way. LY's, menhaden, bulls and such you can hook in the front. This work well when reeling them or dragging them so they swim strait.(hooking them is the nose that is)


----------

